# Can Mk6 GTI turboback exhaust fit in The 2.0 beetle?



## Smoocheese (May 22, 2015)

Hi Guys

as per title, wanted to know if the turboback for a mk6 gti will fit with minor modifications to the tip since the bumper on the beetle is longer?

I know from this thread forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7005203-put-a-CTS-turbo-catback-exhaust-on-today&highlight=exhaust

The catback fits, but wanted to specifically ask is there a difference with the downpipe?

Car is a Gen 2 motor(exact same as mk6 GTI) 2013 beetle


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Smoocheese said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> as per title, wanted to know if the turboback for a mk6 gti will fit with minor modifications to the tip since the bumper on the beetle is longer?
> 
> ...


Most downpipe fitments will work - the SPM one is listed for both I think... I have that on my Bug.


----------



## ItsJustABeetle (Jul 15, 2015)

Downpipe will fit, but catback won't without some modifications. I have a Billy Boat downpipe on my bug and had to cut 2 inches like everyone else with a GTI.

The Beetle has a longer exhaust tips than the GTI by a few inches.


----------



## Smoocheese (May 22, 2015)

Yes, i have ordered some ipe mk6 gti catback with an extra set of tips.

Will extend and make the exhaust into a quad tip setup, mimicking the golf R look.

Also got the whole cts turbo catalogue on the car, k04, intake, bov, etc.

Does anybody know a eurodyne tuner who can make a custom map for it?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsJustABeetle (Jul 15, 2015)

Smoocheese said:


> Yes, i have ordered some ipe mk6 gti catback with an extra set of tips.
> 
> Will extend and make the exhaust into a quad tip setup, mimicking the golf R look.
> 
> ...


Wait what? IPE :sly:?


----------



## Smoocheese (May 22, 2015)

ItsJustABeetle said:


> Wait what? IPE :sly:?


Either IPE or Armytrix. Valved setups are really good since you can have straight pipe or muffled with a button

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsJustABeetle (Jul 15, 2015)

damn baller :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Must have sound clip after it's installed :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Smoocheese (May 22, 2015)

Will do  k04 kit from cts turbo also on the way

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------

